# Asking Him Out



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

So, there's this boy who's a friend of a friend. I have it on very good authority that he has a crush on me (in fact, I didn't notice him until I was told this) but I know he's very shy. Our mutual friend has said to me, point blank, "I know he'd respond positively if *you* called *him*, but quit waiting for him to call you, because it ain't gonna happen." Apparently this dude will like a girl for months but never have the courage to do anything about it.

So.

My SA makes telephone calls terrifying at the best of times, so that's out, and I find SMS a little impersonal so I was thinking I should email him. I remember him specifically telling me he didn't mind if I emailed him (I would never disrespect people's boundaries and contact them unbidden) so....

What do you all think, should I just go for it? I've asked people out before but not for a long time. I'm a little rusty.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

Heh, well if he's shy and you go ask him out straight up it would blow his mind and be totally awesome. =P =D

Kinda a mixed blessing, I think email is a great idea, email back and forth and see if you guys share interests, get along, whatever is important to yah, then definately..

GO FOR IT. It'll be exciting for both you and him in the least, and even if you don't work out maybe you'll both have another friend or something. Maybe work on your SA by doing this to. Do It.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

saint liebowitz said:


> GO FOR IT. It'll be exciting for both you and him in the least, and even if you don't work out maybe you'll both have another friend or something. Maybe work on your SA by doing this to. Do It.


 :agree


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you both. I've decided that after I've finished doing my folio for my art school interview (Nov 23rd), I'm going to celebrate by emailing him. It sounds like I'm stalling (and maybe I am, just a little) but I want to focus fully on my uni application without the stress of a potential new relationship. I will do it, though. I really like him.


----------



## plavinio (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Pyramidsong,

Go ahead and email him. He will be really happy to receive your email  Keep it up! you can do it. Wish you all the best


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

So...What's the deal?

Did you ask him out?

We are all dying to know !


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Nah......I'm a big chicken. That and I can't decide whether I want to date girls or boys.

I'm having an art show soon, though, and I'm going to tell our mutual friend to invite him. So we shall see......

Thanks for caring, though.  :squeeze


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

pyramidsong said:


> Nah......I'm a big chicken. That and I can't decide whether I want to date girls or boys.
> 
> I'm having an art show soon, though, and I'm going to tell our mutual friend to invite him. So we shall see......
> 
> Thanks for caring, though.  :squeeze


pyramidsong,

I'm rooting for you!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:thanks


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Did you ever ask him out?

BTW, what's your second favorite radiohead song?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Nope, not yet.

And Lucky. Or Talk Show Host. Or Optimistic. Oooooor There There.... This is impossible, they're geniuses. I can't pick just one. :lol 

And you?


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

pyramidsong said:


> Nope, not yet.
> 
> And Lucky. Or Talk Show Host. Or Optimistic. Oooooor There There.... This is impossible, they're geniuses. I can't pick just one. :lol
> 
> And you?


I'm sure you'll come around when you're ready! My second favorite radiohead song? So many to choose from: fake plastic trees, pyramid song, no suprises, a wolf at the door, let down, list goes on and on. But if I had to pick, I would say *Street Spririt*!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes! The bit where Thom sings "Immerse your sooooouuuuulll in loooooooove......"

Beautiful.

Have you seen them play live? I saw them last year. It. Was. Amazing.

I was in the same room as Jonny Greenwood! The same room!

Y'know what? Meet me in the Entertainment forum. I'm gonna start a Radiohead thread.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I did it. 

I sent him an email about half-an-hour ago. So we shall see....


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

:clap

That's great.


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

pyramidsong said:


> I did it.
> 
> I sent him an email about half-an-hour ago. So we shall see....


 :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana

*crosses fingers*


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I left it too long.

Apparently he *did* like me but he's now seeing someone else. I guess she had the courage to make the move first.

Bugger it.

:mum


----------



## blinky000 (Oct 13, 2005)

the exact same situation happened to me. hope it works itself out in the end


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks, blinky. 

Interestingly, he emailed me last night. I couldn't tell whether the tone of the email was flirty or just friendly, and I have no idea whether he's still with the girlfriend but I'll just treat it like an acquaintance/potential friendship for now.


----------



## Mystic Pencil (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi PyramidSong=)*hugs U tight*
Go for it sweetie!!!=) With that shining personality you have, if he says no...he lost a whole LOT!=)
I mean it.
Gawd, your news is cool. Jeez Louise if I liked people which I'm learning to (I'm tryin LOL=) I'd jump at the opportunity. *bows head to PyramidSong*

Luv N Hugs
Mystic
:banana
Some people like the "rusty" thing, it is cute because it always sounds like it came from the heart. Who me? I wanna be alone LOL=) but when I ask someone out it always is from my heart. You're cool so you'll do way better than me.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

good for you for trying!


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

whatever the outcome pyramid, awesome that you even accomplished that.


----------

